# Home Health-Does anyone know



## kmardas (Mar 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if their is a home health specialty certification? I already have my CPC but I'm looking to add this credential if it exists. I contacted AAPC and was told that this was something they didn't offer at this time.


----------



## arramire (Mar 21, 2016)

*Home Health coding certification*

I am a certified Home Health coder

the designation is HCS-D ICD-10-CM

HomeCare Specialist - Diagnosis ICD-10-CM

They also offer an HCS-O for OASIS CERTIFICATION

The name of the accrediting body is the BMSC 

Board of Medical Specialty Coding

The test is brutal 3 hours long 80 questions so you average out at 3 minutes per question.

But it's all multiple choice, no fill in

The website im linking is actually the AHCC 
Association of Homecare Coding and Compliance

https://ahcc.decisionhealth.com/credentialed-get.aspx

But it will link through to the BMSC

Decision Health has the study guide for the exam for sale as well as coding scenario workbooks

The scenarios are very useful, albeit expensive, as is the study guide


----------



## mahemenway (Mar 22, 2016)

*About the home health certification*

Hi, i was wondering with the home health certification is that how you can get on with different places to be able to code from home, does it give you an edge in the job market and basically what are the benefits of having that along with the CPC certification. I just took the CPC certification exam satuday i am awaiting results but i am looking into home health or possibly remote coding, any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arramire (Mar 22, 2016)

*coding from home*

Interesting that you mention that.

From all the surveys i've seen, on salary that show coders making upwards of 60k to 80K or more, most of them code for multiple agencies or have a full time gig, and code from home for another agency that hires coders for that purpose.

The certifying board even has job listings for work from home coders that are legitimate, not some scam.

so something to think about, but keep in mind, that they usually want experienced coders, and they will be able to tell if you can code or not.  I believe they either have a proficiency exam of some type or test scenarios you have to code successfully to make it through the hire process.

But it's good money.

On average, you will get $10 to $20 bucks per episode you code.

A good coder can code an episode in 30 minutes or so, work at that pace for four hours...

Well, you can do the math... and the faster you code, the more you get paid.


----------



## kmardas (Mar 25, 2016)

*RE*

Thank you, arramire. I will look into this. I know the CPC exam was about the same. They are grueling, but worth the time and money spent.


----------



## arramire (Mar 25, 2016)

mahemenway said:


> Hi, i was wondering with the home health certification is that how you can get on with different places to be able to code from home, does it give you an edge in the job market and basically what are the benefits of having that along with the CPC certification. I just took the CPC certification exam satuday i am awaiting results but i am looking into home health or possibly remote coding, any information would be greatly appreciated!



No problem, and in retrospect, reading your email again, I think I need to make clear that I am a certified Home Health coder.

Not certified to code from home.

There is no such certification that I am aware of.

My certification means that I am certified to code from the perspective of guidelines and coding conventions applicable to the Home Health industry.

Home Health agencies like the one I work for are outpatient.

We receive referrals from Hospitals, Insurance payers, Doctors offices, and other agencies like ours.

We have RN's LVN's and Therapy, PT OT ST and Medical Social Work clinicians go out to peoples homes and do everything from wound care, IV administration, things of that nature.  Skilled Care in the home

From there we code the referral, and Home Health coding is completely different from inpatient or outpatient e/m cpt coding in a physicians office our outpatient surgery.


Now there are agencies that hire coders to work from home, but I just wanted to differentiate between working from home, and being a home health coder.

Just wanted to make that clear, and if you were already on the same page, then forgive my long winded explanation of the home care industry.


----------



## jdhruska@bresnan.net (May 17, 2017)

*Would like home care coding information*

Hi Art 

Can you please email me with information about becoming a home care coder?

Darlene Hruska, CPC, COC
jdhruska@bresnan.net


----------

